# My new hunting partner



## sknabnoj

Just got my 18 month old Spinone Italiano from North Dakota yesterday. Can't wait to keep honing in his skills and share some great stories with him.


----------



## twinkielk15

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Packfish

Sweet


----------



## Fowlmouth

Cool dog! I am not familiar with this breed, so I looked it up and read more information about them. From what I gather they are a versatile breed, and get along well with people and other dogs. What are you going to use this dog for? Upland or Waterfowl? Both?


----------



## sknabnoj

I hunt upland and waterfowl so, hopefully he can accompany me on both. He's already a very good retriever and seems to have a great nose. I know that everyone considers a "started" gun-dog differently but, he seems to be doing really well. The one thing I'd like that he doesn't do yet is being steady to shot. This will be my first gun-dog that I've got trained this far. I had a beautiful GSP that I had to put down a few years ago due to some intestinal issues that I had in the beginning stages of training, she was only 10 months old.


----------



## izzydog

Get that guy involved in NAVHDA A.S.A.P! Very cool dogs, I've seen a couple of them work.


----------



## sknabnoj

izzydog said:


> Get that guy involved in NAVHDA A.S.A.P! Very cool dogs, I've seen a couple of them work.


I've heard of NAVHDA, and it interests me, I'm just not super familiar with the program or how to get involved. I pretty much just don't know where to start, so any info you have would be great. Do you know if they have some sort of mentor program?


----------



## izzydog

http://www.wmnavhda.com/home.php
http://www.navhda.org/
The first link is for the Wasatch Chapter of NAVDHA and the second is the home page for the club. They put on training days and and usually a spring and a fall test you can run your dogs in. If you join the NAVHDA you will get a book and a DVD telling you what to train for and how to train and how the various levels of testing work. Hopefully Donnerhund GWP will see this or you can pm him. He is a great help and is heavily involved with the NAVHDA training days.


----------



## sknabnoj

Awesome, thanks Izzy


----------



## chukarflusher

I train with and am a member of the local navhda chapter where are you located if you have any question fell free to ask we would love to have you out training with us it's always a fun day


----------



## sknabnoj

chukarflusher said:


> I train with and am a member of the local navhda chapter where are you located if you have any question fell free to ask we would love to have you out training with us it's always a fun day


I'm in Provo. where do you guys train?


----------



## chukarflusher

I live in springville I train around here in southern utah county the chapter holds training days at lee kay and Willard bay because the majority of the chapter is
From salt lake Ogden area I get out a couple tea a week down here and I'm trying to steady up my dog and get him ready for a utility test this fall so if you would like you can pm me your info and I'll contact ya and can help ya out we don't have any club training days scheduled for this summer yet but we will have a couple get a
Hold of me and I'll help ya out


----------



## izzydog

We are going to hold a training day Saturday the 28th at 6:30am at lee kay meet at the second gate if anybody needs help with anything let us know so we can plan on it we are going to focus on utility type stuff to see where people are at and if they need help if you want to do puppy stuff that's okay also we will start promptly with field work before it gets to hot and then do water work when it heats up let us know if you can make it and what you want help with so we can be prepared thanks and hope to see ya there

This is from Annie of the Wasatch chapter of NAVHDA
Everyone is welcome to come out and see what the club is about


----------



## chukarflusher

I will be there I'm helping organize it if there is something special you want to work on let me know and I can prepare better to help you


----------

